# Where to buy Jensen speakers in Canada?



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I need to replace the speaker in a Vox Pathfinder 15R. Original equipment speakers don't seen to be available, but it's been suggested that a suitable replacement would be the Jensen MOD8-20 20W 8" speaker. I've looked at buying in the US, but Musicians Friend wants 49.11 to ship a 23.75 speaker ....and they'll only ship by UPS, so there'll be brokerage charges on top of that. Is there somebody in Canada selling Jensen that I can deal with?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You might want to consider contacting WCGill (in Alberta) to see if he can help you:

http://www.electroglideamps.com/

Cheers

Dave


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

MOD8-20, Jensen® Mod Speaker | Antique Electronic Supply LLC

The shipping costs from here usually runs at around $12.-$15.
When u go to checkout , after filling in the fields, you can calculate the shipping or call them for a quote.
One of the least expensive places I have found , anywhere, to deal with for shipping.


----------



## 7P/XT (Oct 13, 2012)

Sooooo about the same thread, 1/2 a page down:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=49577


----------

